# Can I buy Kindle books with Amazon Visa reward points?



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, I'm sure this question has been asked before, but now that Amazon has instituted their Shop with Points program for Amazon Visa cardholders, it seems we can no longer buy Kindle books using our points.  Is there any way around this?  I really used to like buying my Kindle books with my points.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Buy yourself an Amazon Gift Card with your points. Once you apply this to your account the balance will be used first before any other payment type whenever you buy using one-click - which of course is how you buy Kindle books.

Just remember to go through the checkout and change payment type for any other purchases if you don't want to use the GC for them.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

